# "And Now For Something Completely Different..."



## Guro Harold (Nov 10, 2002)

Who was "Susumu Kodai"?

Why did he address himself in the singular at first in his signatures, then in his last posts address himself plurally?

Did he clone himself?  Or was he a Sith? "There can be only two, Master or Apprentice, but no more!"

Did he vanish, like Obi-Wan or his he lurking and waiting like the "Phantom Menace"?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *Or was he a Sith? "There can be only two, Master or Apprentice, but no more!" *



Sinanju, the world's deadliest martial art, is like this too.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Sinanju, the world's deadliest martial art, is like this too. *



Ah, Remo Williams...we hardly knew ye.

Cthulhu


----------

